# J&J Landscape - Winter



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Not sure if I ever posted these.....kinda late but here are a few I had take.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

picked this plow up off a buddy 8.5' ultra mount, I had this and a 8' pro plus, then sold them both and got a few month old 8.5' pro plus


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics. Did you decide what kind of plow you will be getting for the Dodge yet? I would highly recommend a V. They are very versitale, good for small and large drives and small parking lots.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd love to get a V or wideout but we'll see.


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

awsome set up man. im putting a plow on my 99 f250 in a month or so and thinking about going 8.5ft this time.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

meyer22288;1046111 said:


> awsome set up man. im putting a plow on my 99 f250 in a month or so and thinking about going 8.5ft this time.


thanx man! I would def go with a 8.5 "imo"

here's another picture of the truck from the same storm. and one of it all clean early this spring.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Valance FTW. Looks good that 8'6 is a monster on there.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

ahh i see you also use the best snow tires in the world. idk about you but i love the S/T its great rain sleet snow shine and mud


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

EGLC,

Your truck looks great (it looks like we have pretty similar tastes)! Oh and your pics are making me even more excited for next winter.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

EGLC;1046050 said:


> I'd love to get a V or wideout but we'll see.


I've kicked around getting a wideout for my 02, but I am a little leary because I do some long drives and I like to be able to punch through the snow and it helps me get out of jams.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

plowman4life;1046413 said:


> ahh i see you also use the best snow tires in the world. idk about you but i love the S/T its great rain sleet snow shine and mud


I HATE THOSE TIRES! BALD AT 10,000 MILES!!!!!! COOPER WON'T DO SHYT FOR ME! ANDDDDD the tires HAVE A TON of HAIRLINE CRACKS!!! :crying:


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

EGLC;1046420 said:


> I HATE THOSE TIRES! BALD AT 10,000 MILES!!!!!! COOPER WON'T DO SHYT FOR ME! ANDDDDD the tires HAVE A TON of HAIRLINE CRACKS!!! :crying:


Weird, mine are fine at 9k, barely worn


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I love my cooper st 20K on them and running them year around. Should get 40K and I will be happy.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I won't make it to winter with these tires. Called cooper n the azzhole rep told me there's nothing they can do.


----------



## Cranky (Jun 19, 2010)

Prolly should get a manager on that one. Reps can only take you so far. lol


----------

